# Wireless error message on Vista



## moeflo (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi, 
I just got a new computer with Vista. I connected my D-Link Wireless G USB adapter to it and whenever I restart, I get an error message that says, The procedure entry point aspSearchINterface could not be located in the dynamic link library wlanapi.dll. I've also gotten two other ones that say AirPlusCFG.exe - Entry Point Not Found and WZCSLDR2.exe-Entry Point Not Found. Can anyone help me with understanding and fixing this in easy to understand language? lol Thanks ahead of time for any help.


----------



## iluvnascar (Mar 23, 2007)

I received the same message and contacted D-Link. Their solution of using the Vista Beta drivers hasn't worked. But you can find them on the dlink.com website under downloads if you want to try. My solution was to uninstall the D-Link Airplus Utility Program (which will uninstall the drivers also), restart the computer and then only install the drivers from the disk, not the Utility program. You shouldn't get the error messages anymore, but you won't have the Utility Program that never worked for me anyways.


----------



## misstdiana (May 1, 2007)

moeflo said:


> Hi,
> I just got a new computer with Vista. I connected my D-Link Wireless G USB adapter to it and whenever I restart, I get an error message that says, The procedure entry point aspSearchINterface could not be located in the dynamic link library wlanapi.dll. I've also gotten two other ones that say AirPlusCFG.exe - Entry Point Not Found and WZCSLDR2.exe-Entry Point Not Found. Can anyone help me with understanding and fixing this in easy to understand language? lol Thanks ahead of time for any help.


This is the same thing that is happening for my mother in law and DLINK was no help, they said contact the computer manafacturer. Now I am wondering if it is a computer error. She can't get to her network at all, is that your problem too?


----------



## misstdiana (May 1, 2007)

iluvnascar said:


> I received the same message and contacted D-Link. Their solution of using the Vista Beta drivers hasn't worked. But you can find them on the dlink.com website under downloads if you want to try. My solution was to uninstall the D-Link Airplus Utility Program (which will uninstall the drivers also), restart the computer and then only install the drivers from the disk, not the Utility program. You shouldn't get the error messages anymore, but you won't have the Utility Program that never worked for me anyways.


So once you did that you could connect to your network? It will show her network and then it won't show any networks. We are getting the same errors as you. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## iluvnascar (Mar 23, 2007)

I never had a problem connecting to the wireless router, just kept getting the error messages. I no longer get the messages and the wireless connection is fine.
Are you having problems seeing wireless network you want to connect to?


----------



## misstdiana (May 1, 2007)

moeflo said:


> Hi,
> I just got a new computer with Vista. I connected my D-Link Wireless G USB adapter to it and whenever I restart, I get an error message that says, The procedure entry point aspSearchINterface could not be located in the dynamic link library wlanapi.dll. I've also gotten two other ones that say AirPlusCFG.exe - Entry Point Not Found and WZCSLDR2.exe-Entry Point Not Found. Can anyone help me with understanding and fixing this in easy to understand language? lol Thanks ahead of time for any help.


I am getting the same message when helping my mother in law, can you connect at all?


----------



## misstdiana (May 1, 2007)

iluvnascar said:


> I never had a problem connecting to the wireless router, just kept getting the error messages. I no longer get the messages and the wireless connection is fine.
> Are you having problems seeing wireless network you want to connect to?


Actually it started out that we could see the network/plus other networks then they just disappeared. It would say we were connected but then no page would display. I am/was stumped. I have a linksys router myself and was just helping my MIL...I honestly didn't expect all this trouble.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## iluvnascar (Mar 23, 2007)

On Vista there is an icon for wireless that looks like two computer screens. There should be a blue "ball" in front of them. If not, then you are connected to the router, but not the internet. Right click on the icon and see if it says local and internet or local only.


----------



## iluvnascar (Mar 23, 2007)

Ooops, scroll over it and it should tell you Access: Local and Internet


----------



## andie01 (May 9, 2007)

misstdiana said:


> Actually it started out that we could see the network/plus other networks then they just disappeared. It would say we were connected but then no page would display. I am/was stumped. I have a linksys router myself and was just helping my MIL...I honestly didn't expect all this trouble.
> Thanks for your help.


I had the exact same problem, but I think I have it solved... Go to the D-Link website for your wireless USB device (eg. WUA 2340 Rangebooster G USB Adapter), and dowload the latest driver. Save it to your harddrive, BUT DO NO OPEN IT YET. Then, go to "Add and Remove Programs" from the control panel, de-install your D-Link Program, unplug the USB device from your computer and then restart your computer. When your computer is back on, plug in the USB device. Windows will ask if you want to find a driver for it... say no to CD option, and let Windows find it on your harddrive. This way, only the driver gets installed, and not the whole Program. It is the program that causes trouble with Vista, as Vista wants to control everything.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Zevel (May 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, I have the same problem however to add a twist it is with XP after updating to SP3 last night 12/05/08. If this is an Vista problem then the XP SP3 must change parts of XP to Vista. The Utility program looks like it is causing the problem. Has anyone else had this in XP SP3?


----------



## DazH (May 18, 2008)

Zevel said:


> Hi everyone, I have the same problem however to add a twist it is with XP after updating to SP3 last night 12/05/08. If this is an Vista problem then the XP SP3 must change parts of XP to Vista. The Utility program looks like it is causing the problem. Has anyone else had this in XP SP3?


yes i downloaded sp3 saturday morn. Every log in same application pop up wireless connection is fine(touch wood) i'm using D-Link Airplus:sigh:


----------



## ziplock78 (Aug 11, 2008)

Better solution:

I had the same problem, but found out through the d-link site that this is common with Windows Service Pack 3. You need to just go to the d-link website and install new specific drivers for that d-link card. 

After installing new drivers, I stopped receiving this message everytime I started up my Windows XP pc. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Kal-El (Jul 6, 2007)

what i did was run "msconfig" and disable wlanmon in the startup menu, this doesnt disable your wireless connection but it prevents the annoying popup error message when you turn your pc on


----------



## stevegoryan (Jan 17, 2009)

This is Dlink's reply to this question:

Q) What if after installing the Windows XP Service Pack 3 (SP3), you received error messages related to "Dynamic link library wlanapi.dll." every time that you restart the computer? 

A) To resolve this issue, check the wireless network adapter listed below for the latest device drivers that are available for a Windows XP SP3-based system. Then, download and install the latest device drivers for the wireless network adapter : 

(And here's the page where you get the drivers

http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.a...P / WDA-1320 / WDA-2320 / WUA-1340 / WUA-2340


----------



## Noobster (Feb 1, 2009)

stevegoryan said:


> This is Dlink's reply to this question:
> 
> Q) What if after installing the Windows XP Service Pack 3 (SP3), you received error messages related to "Dynamic link library wlanapi.dll." every time that you restart the computer?
> 
> ...


I understand and have read the FAQs on Dlink site. Unfortunately I'm still getting the error. If you've updated updated your driver and still experienced issues please reply. Otherwise I'll eventually figure it out through other Forums. I could go through msconfig and stop it that way..but that'll be my last resort. I'm just way to anal and hate having programs/services/files etc running/or present on my computer that does not serve a purpose or function. Thanks and Ciao.


----------



## guangjen (Feb 22, 2009)

disabling







the app from the msconfig is the only solution


----------

